# Angelferien in Ungarn



## posengucker (28. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute !

Wer von euch kennt in Ungarn einen Teich/See, wo man direkt am Wasser wohnt und ein guter Bestand an Karpfen und Hechten vorherrscht?

Wir waren voriges Jahr in Feherto . Nette Leute, nette Gegend, doch mit den Fischen hats nicht so richtig geklappt. Fahre zwar dieses Jahr wieder hin, doch wird es eher ein Familienurlaub und kein Angelurlaub (die Angel kommt natürlich mit  :q ).

Diese Jahr haben wir Pèr, Pecser See und Velencei See ins Auge gefasst.

Wer von euch kann mir Infos über diese Gewässer geben?

Vielleicht kennt wer noch andere interessante Möglichkeiten in Ungarn (ausser Balaton)

Grüsse
Werner#h


----------



## Fischerfritz (28. Februar 2002)

Hallo Posengucker,
bin dieses Jahr erst in Spanien (Pfingsten an der Ebromündung) dann auch noch die letzten 2 Wochen im Aug. in Ungarn am dem Theisstausee (angeblich 125 qkm Wasserfläche)
bin allerdings auch das erste mal dort und kann dir leider keine Erfahrungsberichte liefern.
Allerdings hab ich so ein bisschen Internetforschung betrieben.
Ich denke das in Ungarn ganz schön was zu fangen gibt.
Vor allem bist du (ausgenommen am Ballaton) sicher nicht viel Kohle los !!

Fischerfritz


----------



## posengucker (1. März 2002)

Hallo fischerfritz!

Sind noch Folgen des Giftunfalls :c  auf der Theiss zu spüren?

Bin die letzte Augustwoche am Balaton (Abrahamhegy). Wird Urlaub mit Freunden (Baden, Enduro-Fahren, Fischen). Bin gespannt, ob ich dem See was entlocken kann!

Grüsse
Pogu


----------



## Homer (1. März 2002)

Wieso nicht Ballaton? War die letzten drei Jahre da und habe gut Aal und Zander gefangen, bin nicht auf Hecht gewesen, sind aber genug drin. Ballaton ist eines der Fischreichsten Gewässer, was ich kenne. Wenn Du natürlich auf die südseite in die Nähe von Shiofog fährst, ist es da deutlich teurer.


----------



## Fischerfritz (1. März 2002)

Hi Posengucker,
nach einigen glaubhaften Berichten soll die Theiss so gut wie wieder im alten Zustand sein. Habe sogar einen verückten Bericht gelesen da schreiben die glatt das sich der Fluß durch den Giftunfall grundauf gereinigt hätte.
Auf jeden Fall soll`s wieder ne ware Freude #v sein dort Fische zu fangen.
Ich bin optimistisch und gehe voller Erwartungen  :z  mit meiner Fam. hin. :s 

schönen Gruß
Fischerfritz


----------



## Hunter (2. März 2002)

Hallo,

wer a sagt muss auch b sagen, also wer Ungarn sagt muss auch Baloton sagen!!!!

Im Baloton ist alles drin: Aal, Zander, Karpfen, Rapfen, und, und, und

Ich kenne kein anderes Gewässer in dem man bei 30° im Schatten, Mittags, in 3,5 m tiefen Wasser innerhalb von 2 Std., mit zwei Personen, vom Boot 12! (zwölf!!!) Aale mit einem Schnittgewicht von fast 500gr. fangen kann. :q


----------



## posengucker (2. März 2002)

Hallo Kollegen!

Den Balaton hab ich ausgeschlossen, da ich in der letzten Augustwoche am Balaton/Abrahamhegy bin. Natürlich werde ich mein Glück auch am/im See versuchen. Nur wohnen wir dort nicht direkt am See. Ich finde es traumhaft, wenn zwischen Angel und Kühlschrank #g nur ein paar Meter liegen.

Im Ernst, es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als früh Morgens aus dem Bett zu kriechen und man befindet sich direkt am Wasser. Wenn dann noch beim morgentlichen Kaffee am anderen Ufer ein Reh zum trinken kommt, sich der Morgendunst langsam hebt und die ersten Sonnenstrahlen einen wärmen, ist die Welt für mich perfekt.

Vielleicht gibts ja am Balaton auch so einen ruhigen Flecken.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Grüsse
Pogu


----------

